# My photography website



## sneshanian (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello,

I just purchased a domain and set up my site, and wanted to share it with you guys. I'd like to get some feedback on it, if you think something should be added or removed. All comments are welcome.

Thanks

Shant


www.shantneshanian.com


----------



## Snyder (Jul 14, 2008)

The layout style design is well an eye sore. The textured background with just the lighter shaded portion for seperation makes it look unprofessional. Also the banner at the top is not very well designed it would be much better if it was well blended. I do however like the photogallery setup. If its just a personal portfolio site to show friends and family than it could work. If that is your first website than I will say good job that is by far better than my first site I made.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Jul 14, 2008)

It's iWeb is what it is and with that comes a string of problems, First being bloated HTML code thus causing a slow site. I would suggest a program called Rapid Weaver.


----------



## Snyder (Jul 14, 2008)

Juanto said:


> It's iWeb is what it is and with that comes a string of problems, First being bloated HTML code thus causing a slow site. I would suggest a program called Rapid Weaver.


 
I thought it was my internet connection or my pc running a bunch of programs that made the site load slow, I guess not.


----------



## cochiece (Jul 14, 2008)

Juanto said:


> It's iWeb is what it is and with that comes a string of problems, First being bloated HTML code thus causing a slow site. I would suggest a program called Rapid Weaver.



I took this exact route: started with iWeb, it was slow, then I moved to rapidweaver and it was much quicker. I just moved to wordpress though which is better than both since you can update your site from any computer rather than requiring your iWeb / rapidweaver template. But I ike the iWeb layout above anyway - it's got a nice minimalist look :thumbup:


----------



## Snyder (Jul 14, 2008)

I recommend using Photoshop for the GUI layout design than frontpage or dreamweaver for coding then fix it up using notepad. That is the basic process I use to design a site. Also php coding is very usefull.


----------



## sneshanian (Jul 15, 2008)

hey guys,

Thanks for the comments, yea its just a basic iWeb site.. I dont have much or any experience with web design and wanted to put a site up. I downloaded rapidweaver and am trying it out right now. It looks like a good alternative, it has many more themes and seems to be simple enough until I put some time into learning some basic web design skills. 

thanks!


----------

